# [MOD] Disable Knox security shield (All variants)



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Using Terminal Emulator
Type this command

Su
pm disable com.sec.knox.seandroid

Follow me @bash_array


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Follow me on twitter. I'm working on all kinds of stuff for the note 3 @bash_array

Sent from my SM-N900P using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## twinkyz1979 (Oct 18, 2011)

perm or you have to do it after each boot?


----------

